# feeling so down..



## Hope2005 (Sep 24, 2005)

I am so sad...


When is this feeling going to end?

Hope2005


----------



## janeo1 (Sep 27, 2006)

didn't want to read and run.  Sorry you are feeling so low, heres a cyber  .  Hope you feel bit brighter over next few weeks.
IF is just so hard, just take one day at a time...it does slowly get better honestly
x


----------



## maybe tomorrow (Jul 5, 2008)

You should be proud of yourself, 24lbs in one month!!!!
Keep smiling hun.... and stay focused!
Love 
Karen
xxx


----------



## skydog (Jan 6, 2006)

never sorry to partyy poop vy iy wont go away i still feel this way 6 years on and it poo


----------



## maybe tomorrow (Jul 5, 2008)

Hope.... Things will get easier, you have to take the positive things and hold on to them... IF is a very hard thing to deal with, explain and get over, but you do find the strength deep inside to carry on xxx
big hugs


----------



## RainbowBright (Feb 9, 2009)

Couldn't read and not reply - it does get easier I promise. I still am having days where I am down but they do pass.   

Congrats on the weight loss too!!    

Keep the chin up my dear.


----------

